# Rigging a new service truck



## Yellowchevelle (Nov 9, 2015)

I'm tired of having pickup problems. My current setup is a half ton 4x4 with 100 gal diesel tank, air compressor, toolbox and so much other stuff you can barley get another person in the cab. So I have decided to try a single axle truck. I should be able to add another 100gal fuel tank and get everything in tool boxes while still having bed space left. Also I will have the added benifit of having hydraulic outlets on the truck. Here are some beginning pics.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

That should do it! That is a great looking bed to be added.

Regards, Mike


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

Air brakes?!


----------



## Yellowchevelle (Nov 9, 2015)

Yes air brakes and we will also have to build one more tool box, add a gooseneck ball, build a headache rack and rear hitch


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

How's DOT/troopers feel about hauling around that much diesel??

Don't want to find out the hard way!

Good luck-- love the antenna pole dancer...

Later! OL J R


----------



## pede58 (Oct 27, 2015)

It will very from state to state but generally no more then 100gals is allowed in the bed, now you could add saddle tanks and be ok, yeah I know stupid but that's the law, that's why most of the new bed tanks are rated at 90gal or less. My must have toy for a new service truck is a Miller 302 welder/generator/compressor, can weld and run the generator at the same time, thinkin it's 14000wats, and the compressor is rotary screw, enough to run the most aggressive air tools, just hard to justify the 25000grand+.


----------



## Yellowchevelle (Nov 9, 2015)

That's a good point on the fuel tanks I will check into that. One tank will be diesel and the other tank gas. I will rarely be on a state highway. If I need to haul a load of hay somewhere I can remove the tanks easily also. A welder generator would be nice but that's not going to happen right now, I'll just have to still drag stuff to the shop.


----------



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

Great looking set-up! We can't burn red fuel in the truck but carry it for the equipment, be careful for checks!


----------



## Yellowchevelle (Nov 9, 2015)

We don't burn red in any of our trucks just in the equipment. I sure hope this will be better than my 2500 dodge to pull a trailer with. It proably won't get close to the mileage the cummins gets but I should be able to stop if I have to in a hurry. The trailer won't squish this trucks suspension ether. Another big complaint I have about the dodge is it is extremely hard on tires. I hope loosing a little fuel mileage with this truck will be offset by not having to buy tires, brakes, suspension parts and fixing other dodge problem. The old 12 valve cummins is great the dodge I'm not very happy with.


----------



## panhandle9400 (Jan 17, 2010)

luke strawwalker said:


> How's DOT/troopers feel about hauling around that much diesel??
> 
> Don't want to find out the hard way!
> 
> ...


We haul around 1000 gallon trailer, 650 and a 560 . No placards on anything just a slow moving vehicle emblem on the back . I have had them in the 5 state area without any issues. I do not carry diesel in my service truck but it pulls a fuel trailer at times going to job locations. It seems like they have laxed on that hauling fuel ? US custom harvesters have been fighting that for years .


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

http://www.nrcs.usda.gov/Internet/FSE_DOCUMENTS/nrcs144p2_043004.pdf

73, Mark


----------

